# Neoprene Help Needed



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Is there anyone out there that could give me some advice as to how I can patch, fix, or even seal a small tear in my neo-waders? I've heard of AquaSeal and Shoe Goo, but uncertain as to the effectiveness of each. Any input would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

When I got my neoprenes , there was a little rapair kit that came with it . It was a small plastic bag with a thin piece of rubber ( like a 3 inch X 3 inch bicycle tire/patch) , and a small (1/2 oz.) squeeze tube of aqua seal. No instructions. 

I believe that you scuff up the surface so that the aqua seal can adhear , then liberally apply the aqua seal to the rubber , and place the rubber on the neoprene hole / tear . Place a weight on top of the patch to compress and assure water-tighness, and allow to dry .

The aqua seal covers the hole , and the rubber patch reinforces the tear / hole and prevents the hole from spreading. This way the hole / tear remains waterproof and is contained.

Does anyone have written instructions ? or a kit ?

Fishwander


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4600508_repair-neoprene.html:fishing:Greg


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Fishwander- preesh the advice, but I have neoprene waders, not rubber. But thanks for the advice regardless.

Glantier- I went to go to your recommended site, but to no avail. Wouldn't come up. Bummer!

Preesh the help.


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

My neo waders leaked around the seam near the crotch area. I used Lexel! I use that stuff all over my boat and for the ducer as well. I would like to say that the repair lasted but the waders were old and dry rotted. Lexel can be found at Taylors doit centers in small tubes or larger to fit caulk guns. it stays flexable.
Ben


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

wannabeangler

The link by glantier did't work for me. 

Try this one :

```
http://www.ehow.com/how_6708682_fix-neoprene-waders.html
```
wannabeangler ~ I understand that the waders are neoprene, not rubber . But I had a rubber patch in my neoprene repair kit. You need to have the repair flexible and pliable .


Fishwander


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Id second the lexel. After using other stuff lexel has held my transducer great.


Darren


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*Aqua Seal*

I would use the Aqua seal. I have used this many times for gortex waders and Neo wetsuits for diving.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Fishwander- my bad! I bought some aqua seal and fixed the prob. Anyone have reports on the Ditch or Owls Crk?


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Try this: 

http://www.ehow.com/how_4600508_repair-neoprene.html

Greg


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Fixed my drysuit also! I stand behind AquaSeal 100%!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Where did you buy AquaSeal?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

At a local dive store here. It's on Rte 258 South Mercury Blvd. Hampton.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

ComeOnFish,
I think there is a dive store in the Pan Am shopping center at the intersection of Lee Hwy and 243 (nutley st). They might carry that if you need some.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

mmanolis2001 said:


> ComeOnFish,
> I think there is a dive store in the Pan Am shopping center at the intersection of Lee Hwy and 243 (nutley st). They might carry that if you need some.


Thanks,
My local dive shop was out of business. I will go to Pan AM mall.

joe


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

*neoprene repair*

I repair my neoprenes very successfully with the repair kit .... it comes with a square of fabric... cut off the size you need and put it on with a clothes iron.

I have even used it in the field using a rock warmed by the fire.

check with cabelas and such or the good wader makers like Sims sell kits on their websites.


----------

